# is there any mammal that you can keep in a 2ftx2ftx2ft glass tank?



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

-----


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

a tagged chav:whistling2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

reef said:


> a tagged chav:whistling2:


:lol2::no1::2thumb:


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Gerbils? I had some in a 3 foot tank filled with sawdust as they love to tunnel.

Its cool to see what goes on underground


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

A group of harvest mice would do well in a tank of that size


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

roborovski


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We had a tenrec in one until we got her a better home. It was only for about 2 weeks though.

If you get some roberovskis, make sure you have spare tanks for when they start bashing each other. I started off with 4 living happily together and ended up with one living the life of luxury in the original tank, and 3 living in separate RUBs. The one in the tank did better!!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Talk To The Animals said:


> We had a tenrec in one until we got her a better home. It was only for about 2 weeks though.
> 
> If you get some roberovskis, make sure you have spare tanks for when they start bashing each other. I started off with 4 living happily together and ended up with one living the life of luxury in the original tank, and 3 living in separate RUBs. The one in the tank did better!!


totally agree i started off with 2 robovoskis... both brothers, lived together fine for a year, woke up 1 morning and could only see one, dug around in their set up and found buried one of the brothers with his chin missing :gasp: the one left is now called "hammible" and has a big set up all to himself and loves it :lol2:

i hadnt even seen them fighting... and there was more than enough space for 2 in the cage so its not like they were fighting for space lol


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

how about a degus?
are they easy to care for?


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

a 2 ft by 2 ft by 2 ft tank is not big enough for degus


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree. Degu's prefer to live in groups of 2-4 at least and that size tank would be way too small.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

African pygmy dormice(micro squirrels) I have some of these and they are well cute


----------



## evey (Sep 27, 2009)

*not big enough for degus or gerbils*

Hi there, a tank that size is not quite big enough for gerbils - the recommended sizes start at 3ft. they would get depressed in a small tank like that and you'd end up having to have them out of the tank (on sofa or floor) for long periods of time (making any kind of staying away from home difficult). with degus, they are quite a lot bigger than gerbils and they need a huge cage. they are very cute but need to live in groups of 3 or 4 and would not even fit in your tank.

I agree with others - you're best off with a single hammy or a small colony of mice.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

I have four robos 1.3.0 and no problem whatsoever...they even breed with no casualties


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Malti said:


> I have four robos 1.3.0 and no problem whatsoever...they even breed with no casualties


guess its just a case of luck, i personally would never keep 2 robos together again, as i would rather never have to see one in the state i did again


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Malti said:


> I have four robos 1.3.0 and no problem whatsoever...they even breed with no casualties


 
...then you've been lucky so far. Finger crossed you continue to be.

I've known of large colonies living successfully for a number of generations and then randomly, one day, with no apparent reason, on morning the cage looked like something out of a teenaged horror flick....

Hamsters are odd, one day fine, the next they'll eat their mate, their siblings and their babies all in one night......


Mice FTW!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

bothrops said:


> ...then you've been lucky so far. Finger crossed you continue to be.
> 
> I've known of large colonies living successfully for a number of generations and then randomly, one day, with no apparent reason, on morning the cage looked like something out of a teenaged horror flick....
> 
> ...


well I had something similar with my mice...dunno what happened, but a breeder female, became very aggresive. had to put her down


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Malti said:


> well I had something similar with my mice...dunno what happened, but a breeder female, became very aggresive. had to put her down


There's a special place for aggressive, unsocailable or infertile mice/rats in our house....



...in the rep room:gasp:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

bothrops said:


> There's a special place for aggressive, unsocailable or infertile mice/rats in our house....
> 
> 
> 
> ...in the rep room:gasp:


actually she was taken care of by the CSS (CornSecretService ) :lol2:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

evey said:


> Hi there, a tank that size is not quite big enough for gerbils - the recommended sizes start at 3ft. they would get depressed in a small tank like that and you'd end up having to have them out of the tank (on sofa or floor) for long periods of time (making any kind of staying away from home difficult). with degus, they are quite a lot bigger than gerbils and they need a huge cage. they are very cute but need to live in groups of 3 or 4 and would not even fit in your tank.
> 
> I agree with others - you're best off with a single hammy or a small colony of mice.


A tank of that size is big enough for a pair of gerbils but no more than that


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Jacs said:


> totally agree i started off with 2 robovoskis... both brothers, lived together fine for a year, woke up 1 morning and could only see one, dug around in their set up and found buried one of the brothers with his chin missing :gasp: the one left is now called "hammible" and has a big set up all to himself and loves it :lol2:
> 
> i hadnt even seen them fighting... and there was more than enough space for 2 in the cage so its not like they were fighting for space lol


Hammible :lol2: The one remaining one seems quite happy on his own (the other 3 died!), but I wont be sad when he goes. He doesn't even have a name!! I'm planning to skin him, get his little pelt cured and sell it as a little rug for a dolls house, just like a tiger skin rug, but with a hamster. Head and all!!


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Hammible :lol2: The one remaining one seems quite happy on his own (the other 3 died!), but I wont be sad when he goes. He doesn't even have a name!! I'm planning to skin him, get his little pelt cured and sell it as a little rug for a dolls house, just like a tiger skin rug, but with a hamster. Head and all!!


 
That made me laugh!! 
Im hopefully going to build a mini castle for my APH ( adventurous i know) so if you ever get round to doing that send it me, for the main hall im sure it will look ace!! lmao:lol2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Hammible :lol2: The one remaining one seems quite happy on his own (the other 3 died!), but I wont be sad when he goes. He doesn't even have a name!! I'm planning to skin him, get his little pelt cured and sell it as a little rug for a dolls house, just like a tiger skin rug, but with a hamster. Head and all!!


 
lol i thought it was quiet a fitting name :whistling2:

neaither of them had names before because i couldnt tell them apart they were just "hammie" lol

he enjoys trying to eat me as well! lol if i put my hand in cage he is like "omnomnomnom mummys finger" luckily it doesnt hurt because he is so small hehe he bites so hard his back feet lift off the floor :lol2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

in follow up, after writing that message i realised i hadnt heard him all morning... just tapped the cage and nothing =/ gonna have to start digging not looking good!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I would go for a small family of roborovski's, 3-4 in there, related same sex, or different sex unrelated. One of the more funner hamsters in my opinion. At one point i had 8 tanks full of different familys :mf_dribble:Roborovski mannor :whistling2: 

You could also have mice, as stated earlier.. harvest mice? Pair of degu maybe? 

:2thumb:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Jacs said:


> in follow up, after writing that message i realised i hadnt heard him all morning... just tapped the cage and nothing =/ gonna have to start digging not looking good!


oh poor hammible...and when he was reaching stardom!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Malti said:


> oh poor hammible...and when he was reaching stardom!


i found him, curled up in a bit of the cage he doesnt usually sleep in but looks very peaceful, would be inclined to say he knew he were going went somewhere out of the way went to sleep and didnt wake up... R.I.P. lil man


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Jacs said:


> i found him, curled up in a bit of the cage he doesnt usually sleep in but looks very peaceful, would be inclined to say he knew he were going went somewhere out of the way went to sleep and didnt wake up... R.I.P. lil man


I'm sorry for your loss 

R.I.P little one


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Jacs said:


> totally agree i started off with 2 robovoskis... both brothers, lived together fine for a year, woke up 1 morning and could only see one, dug around in their set up and found buried one of the brothers with his chin missing :gasp: the one left is now called "hammible" and has a big set up all to himself and loves it :lol2:
> 
> i hadnt even seen them fighting... and there was more than enough space for 2 in the cage so its not like they were fighting for space lol


I was just reading through your posts and have a question. My girlfriend has two robrovski's (brothers). And she wanted me to ask if this always occours?


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i have heard of it happening to alot of people, they were the 1st robos i had and were fine for a year or so then out of nowhere it happened. however as you probally read there are people on here who have had them living together their whole lives and nothing happened. personally i would say the best you can do is keep a close eye out for fights or seperate them to be safe, im sure there are other who will post and give their opinions too


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Jacs said:


> i have heard of it happening to alot of people, they were the 1st robos i had and were fine for a year or so then out of nowhere it happened. however as you probally read there are people on here who have had them living together their whole lives and nothing happened. personally i would say the best you can do is keep a close eye out for fights or seperate them to be safe, im sure there are other who will post and give their opinions too


Thanks for the reply : victory:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Dean Wil said:


> I was just reading through your posts and have a question. My girlfriend has two robrovski's (brothers). And she wanted me to ask if this always occours?


my 1.3.0 robos have no probs...and they have babies now and then


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

can i ask at the risk of sounding totally thick what does the 1.3.0 mean? lots of ppl use it with diff numbers and im always like :/ huh hehe


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Jacs said:


> can i ask at the risk of sounding totally thick what does the 1.3.0 mean? lots of ppl use it with diff numbers and im always like :/ huh hehe



that means 1 male, 3 females, and 0 unsexed


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

oooh thank you =D i will no longer feel stupid hehe, heey if u never ask u never know ay?!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Jacs said:


> oooh thank you =D i will no longer feel stupid hehe, heey if u never ask u never know ay?!


I only found out about a week ago myself :blush:


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Malti said:


> my 1.3.0 robos have no probs...and they have babies now and then


Thats good news, thanks :notworthy:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Jacs said:


> oooh thank you =D i will no longer feel stupid hehe, heey if u never ask u never know ay?!


the real stupid person is the one that never asks



Marcia said:


> I only found out about a week ago myself :blush:


it took me ages to learn that :blush:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank god it wasn't just me then :lol2:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Dean Wil said:


> Thats good news, thanks :notworthy:


having said that, always check on them, after all they're animals 



Marcia said:


> Thank god it wasn't just me then :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

hehe yea very glad im not the only one who had no idea =D feel better bout it now hahaha


----------

